# High MCD LED's



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been searching for a place selling Higher MCD LEDs. I've heard that some members use Ebay to buy from China, but quanties are 50 to 100 pcs and shipping is high. A client of mine with a tricked out Xbox 360 refered me to this site. http://www.niktronixonline.com/10mm...ra_Bright_120k_p/10mmledblueextremebright.htm

Has anyone ever ordered here before? They are in the US and ship using USPS Flat rate boxes. I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I've always used these 2 firms or eBay

http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ed_prods.htm&gclid=CIuF04vLnaACFUcwpAodH0Godw

http://besthongkong.com/

Also, I found that those 10mm Blue LEDs seem to be dimmer than the 5mm white LEDs - not sure why but it definitely seems that way to me.

Although the MCD ratings seem a bit low, eBay items like the one below are good value

{ Edited out, No Ebay listings allowed }


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have used best of Hong Kong in years past an the prices and shipping were very good, At that time they would also include the resistors too, all you had to do was ask for the size you wanted.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Fritz42 and Bone Dancer, thank you for your input. I have a new house and I'm trying to rework my Front yard setup. My goal is to try to eliminate the 8 - 100w blue flood lights I used at my old house with lots of LED spots like Hedg12 made. I admit being an electronics noob, I've been shopping under the idea the higher the mcd the better the spot light.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

SPOOKY J said:


> http://www.niktronixonline.com/10mm...ra_Bright_120k_p/10mmledblueextremebright.htm
> 
> Has anyone ever ordered here before? They are in the US and ship using USPS Flat rate boxes. I would appreciate any feedback.


Never ordered from them before, but if you use PayPal you have some pretty decent buyer protection.

If the specs of those LED's are accurate, then that's a pretty good deal. Quite a bit brighter than the ones I originally used, and cheaper. I think I'll order a few to try myself.

You're right, the higher the MCD rating the brighter the LED, assuming the beam angles are similar.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

There are some people on eBay selling smaller quantities and you can ger the LEDs allready prewired with a resister and 6 inch wire leads. These are the ones that I am looking to buy.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Hedg12 your right about paypal, I am going to place an order come payday.

Stagehand1975, Pre-wired is nice, but I think for my application I'll stick to components and wire myself. Post a link to what your looking at for reference.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

I recently bought from this vendor:

[Edited out, no Ebay listings allowed]

The Blue LED's I bought were 70,000 mcd but came with the resistors. The packet arrived in about a week.

I have also used besthongkong. Both companies shipped faast and as described.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Too bad that any of the dimmable pieces are so expensive.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is a link to some prewired 12 volt UV LEDs. from Ebay

[Edited out, no Ebay listings allowed]

I use pewired becuase I hav so much other stuff that I have together in the course of the year out of my garage. I only have a month to build the month long haunt at its location.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Too bad that any of the dimmable pieces are so expensive.


All LEDs are dimmable but the best method of dimming is Pulse Width Modulation which requires either a 555 style timer circuit or a microcontroller one. Makes life difficult in wiring as well


----------

